# Is 1200mg of NAC/day enough liver support for 40mg of dbol/day?



## weavy88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Title says it all.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 5, 2014)

should be....im assuming your NAC is 600mg // go for the extra support/comfort;
1pill 3x a day morning / Noon / Night.....you could take it all at once if you prefer
I personally take 3g ed (3000mg // 5pills) just because it's cheap and effective
2 in the morn...1 in the evening...and 2 before bed
NAC RULES!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 5, 2014)

*LIVER SUPPS AND AIDS STRESS THE ****ING LIVER!!!*

Does no one ****ing realize the supps are processed BY THE LIVER?

Liver supps do nothing.

The studies I found with milk thistle that BENEFITED liver health took 40 standard milk thistles EVERY DAY.

I do not remember the study link (haven't looked yet), but I do remember it took *35 average milk thistle pills EVERY SINGLE DAY* to benefit liver health.

What a ****ing crock and sad example of how people don't do their homework.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 6, 2014)

You know were talking  about NAC....which is not milk thistle


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> *LIVER SUPPS AND AIDS STRESS THE ****ING LIVER!!!*
> 
> Does no one ****ing realize the supps are processed BY THE LIVER?
> 
> ...



Milk thistle isn't NAC ya spaz. NAC does have support to show it works.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 6, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> What a ****ing crock and sad example of how people don't do their homework.



I'll take that comment came from the tren base...

But anyway this is what this thread is about;


> #3 - NAC (N-Acetyl Cysteine):
> 
> NAC is derived from the Amino Acid; L-Cysteine. Most of you already know that this Over the Counter product is my choice. It's readily available and it's cheap. You take it for your liver, but NAC's uses and areas of benefit would shock even some of the more educated users. I'll go as far as saying many doctors are unaware of how powerful this drug really is. Let's have a look...
> 
> I'll cover the liver first since that's the main concern for us. NAC can prevent all types of damage to the liver. Whether it's alcohol damage or steroid-induced damage. NAC is a precursor for Glutathione, one of the most powerful antioxidants available in our bodies and it's very stable. Similar to UDCA, it also provides aid in bile flow and lowers elevated enzymes. Not quite as effective in the presence of stones, however, can be an effective preventative measure for cholesterol generated stones.



This is a write up from Austinite...now im not a scientific person or really have any type of knowledge, im just a nigga 4m the hood with an inner city education (lol) BUT I'll take Austinite's word or info on these type of things..his scientific credentials outmatches yours or anyone on these forums 10fold (my opinion)

This is NAC again were talking about specifically. ..not milk thistle; Try 2keep up next time champ


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Milk thistle isn't NAC ya spaz. NAC does have support to show it works.



That's what I get for reading "liver support" and nothing else 

LOL


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 6, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> That's what I get for reading "liver support" and nothing else
> 
> LOL



Blame the tren lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 6, 2014)

My favorite liver support is Aegis from Antaeus Labs. Excellent product from a solid company. Look it up.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 6, 2014)

Ugh my Avi is gross. I really need to stop fooling around with DFs mother.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 6, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> My favorite liver support is Aegis from Antaeus Labs. Excellent product from a solid company. Look it up.


Shut up, GK.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Blame the tren lol



It's actually the liter of wine.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2014)

My liver sees NAC and screams


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 6, 2014)

My liver hides under the bed


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 6, 2014)

But seriously weav, I usually take between 1200 - 2400mg of NAC a day.  Only way to know how you're reacting is to get blood work done.


----------

